# John Deere 70 tractor



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I'm looking for a distributor for this tractor. I'm coming up empty handed right now. There's still gotta be a few guys out there that know where to get these parts from as JD doesn't make'em. So I'm hoping someone will point me in the right direction or will know where to get one.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The first place I would call would be:
Mid-South Salvage Incorporated: Tractor Part Decatur, AL
Then I would call these guys.
Cross Creek Tractor - Tractor Parts - New, Used, Rebuilt & Aftermarket


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

8gross, You can call Davenport tractor @563-323-2295 or online @ www.DavenportTractor.com Also check Steiner @ 800 234-3280 or online @ www.SteinerTractor.com. I buy all of my 2 cylinder parts from these guys. You can look it up and compare prices. Also request a catalog. Good luck with your 70. They were great tractors. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If you end up needing a complete distributor, just email me and I will put you in contact with several people that can either rebuild yours or sell you one. Mike


----------

